# Sims 3 Unleashed!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The Sims 3 Unleashed (pets) is scheduled for October! I am super excited! There are some AWESOME surprises in this one! You can have horses now!!!! I've been wanting this forever! When this comes out I might not be online as much.:rofl: If you didn't play the sims 2 pets... they do have APBT's, Amstaffs and staffy bulls on there! And customizable in every way imaginable! I made Helena perfectly on sims 2, right down to her black ear!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I LOVE SIMS; although, I am just as domestically disabled in virtual reality as I am in real life. Woot woot for setting kitchen fires while cooking!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

i <3 sims.... my husband hates it... he says i get addicted


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL I killed my "boyfriend" as a sim in a kitchen fire once!!!! And another time I killed my pregnant sim... she was too tired and too hungry... and I couldn't meet both needs fast enough. It was sad because the grim reaper came and "Helena" was howling and the "boyfriend" was crying... LOL I tired to hurry up and exit and NOT save but instead I hit SAVE. LOL I was so mad. I had to rebuild the house cuz I didn't want her to haunt it. I spent so much time building that dang house!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

circlemkennels said:


> i <3 sims.... my husband hates it... he says i get addicted


DITTO :rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

lol I always build my house too freakin big and everything goes all to heck. I just like decorating with furniture, which is funny bc I hate furniture in real life.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lol I always build my house too freakin big and everything goes all to heck. I just like decorating with furniture, which is funny bc I hate furniture in real life.


LOL! I used to have that problem, house was too big. So I started just building one room at a time, and using a counter or something as a guide to how big the room needed to be.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> i <3 sims.... my husband hates it... he says i get addicted


Tis why there is no mrpitbullmamanatl....That and about 239r9r other reasons lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> LOL! I used to have that problem, house was too big. So I started just building one room at a time, and using a counter or something as a guide to how big the room needed to be.


lol dork!!!!!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Tis why there is no mrpitbullmamanatl....That and about 239r9r other reasons lol


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

me and my boyfriend play and everytime he always knocks up my sim.... i get on and there she is just wobbling around...


----------

